# My new, broken table saw (Grizzly G1022Z)



## MattS (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm a regular craigslist deal-hound, and I keep a close eye on things in my area. Unfortunately I tend to jump on some things so quickly that I don't research them or take as good a look at things as I should. That aside, I bought myself a Grizzly G1022Z table saw for $250 last week, and I'm in the process of figuring out whether I'm happy with it or not. 

So far the pros are pretty considerable; it's far heavier than my Delta contractor saw (first guess, maybe 150lbs heavier), and the cast iron wings are incredibly nicer than the stamped steel on my current saw. The motor is .5hp stronger, I believe, though I'll have to double check my Delta. The base has two sides filled in as it was produced with a faux-cabinet appearance, which will make it very easy to install some plywood sides and install a dust-port to run my dust collector into. 

The cons are certainly glaring; the fence was damaged badly at some point, and there are a lot of bits and pieces missing completely. I have no idea if there is further damage to the blade alignment systems or trunnions - I tinkered briefly with them when I picked it up, things moved smoothly and the blade seemed aligned within reason just eyeballing it, in the dark, on a rainy cold night, hehe.

Here's a link to it on the Grizzly website, to give you some idea what I bought. It has a 1.5hp motor, hung off the backside (not inside the cabinet - and no, it's not really a cabinet saw, just a heavy seeming contractor or hybrid saw, with solid piece legs on two sides, and braces between them). 

So what's broken? The fence is quite broken. The guy who sold it to me bought at auction a few years back, never used it, and ordered the $100 cast-iron wing extension kit (that he never installed, but tossed into the sale to me). To clarify, the wing extension kit seems to mean that it will have two wings on each side, though I haven't unboxed those parts to see what exactly is going on. It's been 5 degrees out for the past week, or I'd be out there in the garage tinkering :smile:

Here's some pictures of the damage. First, the end with the clamp hook appears to be completely ripped off:

















Next interesting part is the front clamp assembly is missing most/many of it's parts;


























The seller bought a replacement block for the clamp-hook, but no hook/rod/springs/adjustment screws/etc;









I've just ordered up the following;
Block end;
60 - CLAMP HOOK $3.75 
61 - Pivot plate? (didn't order this, it wasn't available - no idea yet if I'll have to build one from scratch or if it's included in the Clamp Hook part number).
62 - LOCK LINK $3.00 
59 - SPRING 10 X 25 X 8 $3.50
58 - Pin 6.35 X 20 $5.00

Clamp end;
38 - FENCE ADJUSTER $2.25 
40 - ECCENTRIC $1.00
41 - SHAFT FOR ECCENTRIC $4.50 
42 - SHAFT FOR CLAMP $4.50
185 - HEX NUT M6-1 $1.00
49 - SPRING 11 X 40 X 8 $4.25 


I don't have any pictures of the saw itself, but I'm excited to get these parts in and see if I can get this fence into some semblance of working order and align it. I bought a length of poplar I'm hoping to form into a sacrificial fence, and will be tinkering with it this weekend. I'm not posting for any particular reason other than to share, but your reflections and opinions are always good to hear!


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

If the rest of the saw is in decent shape, it might just be a good excuse to grab an upgrade fence like a Biese or a Delta T2...


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

dbhost said:


> If the rest of the saw is in decent shape, it might just be a good excuse to grab an upgrade fence like a Biese or a Delta T2...


My thoughts exactly. For ~ $156 shipped, you can get a new Delta T2 fence from Tools-Plus.com, that I'd definitely consider an upgrade to that stock fence.


----------



## MattS (Feb 17, 2010)

Good to know, thanks guys! If the $25 worth of parts I ordered doesn't work out to get this fence in working order, I may be looking into just that.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Just so you know*

It's this thread: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f24/delta-36-t30-t2-30-inch-fence-rail-system-22779/  bill
BTW from everything said I wouldn't bother with the old Grizz, just bite your bullet and do the T2...'cause some people know, it ain't the motor, or the table or the blade as much as it is the FENCE that's the heart of a table saw.


----------



## 240sxguy (Sep 13, 2010)

Wood beat me to it. Money very well spent.


----------

